# Proyecto de Final / de fin de Carrera



## lunda

Hola a todos!

Se me presenta una duda urgente.... Como puedo traducir "proyecto de final de carrera"? No es "un projet" ni tampoco "doctorat" .... quien me soluciona el problema?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Hola Luna! A pesar de lo que dices, me parece que se dice "_Projet de fin d'études_"... Qué es exactamente ? Una tesina ("un _mémoire_")?

****


----------



## marielo

Yo opino como cabezota... si no es projet no veo lo que podría ser...


----------



## chics

Pues yo sí pienso que es un _projet_!

Yo diría, como cabezota, _*Projet de fin d'études*_.

Entiendo por esto el proyecto (= PFC) que se hace en las escuelas politécnicas españolas al acabar las clases, sin el cual no te dan el título. Suele ser de un semestre o un año -oficialmente...- de duración, dependiendo de la escuela. --> Carreras superiores (5 años)

Carreras técnicas medias (3 años) --> _Trabajo_ de fin de carrera.

En Francia tengo entendido que hacen unas prácticas (un _*stage*_) de más o menos un semestre en vez del proyecto.


----------



## Laramacarena

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous,je suis nouvelle dans ce forum, je voulais vous demander
comment est ce que je pourrais traduire *"proyecto fin de carrera".*
Dans ce contexte-là:  c´est pour envoyer un message demandant l´adhérence à une association, dans ce message je leur dit que l´information donc j´ai besoin est relative a mon *"proyecto fin de carrera" *que je dois faire pour pouvoir finir mes études à l´université. 
Merci beaucoup par votre attention.


----------



## eraluie

je te conseille de le traduire par "mémoire de fin d'étude"...


----------



## Laramacarena

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide Eralui. Je vais suivre ton conseil.


----------



## usuarioZ

Me voy el año que viene de erasmus y tengo que apuntar que quiero hacer el proyecto de fin de carrera.
¿Como se traduce proyecto de fin de carrera?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## josepbadalona

projet de fins d'études ?


----------



## usuarioZ

En otros sitios lo habia visto como travail de fin d'etudes

Ya me has solucionado la duda y rapido ademas.

Muchas gracias


----------



## chics

Pregunta en la administración, cuando te vayas a apuntar, pero en este caso creo que tienes que poner "stage du dernier course", que es lo que se suele hacer como equivalente. Son unas prácticas en la universidad o en una empresa que duran unos 4-6 meses, y al final tienes que hacer un pequeño informe explicando lo que has hecho y una presentación.
Repito que no es la traducción lingüística exacta, pero es la equivalencia que se suele hacer en muchas universidades. No sé si en todas, por eso digo lo de preguntar.


----------



## Maveriiick

> tienes que poner "stage du dernier course"


Esto no se entiende en frances, seria "stage de fin d'études" o si no son practicas de fin de carrera sino de fin de año, dices "stage de fin d'année".

Y para validar estas, tienes que escirbir un informe que es "un rapport de stage".

Pero en el caso de "proyecto de fin de carrera", pienso que "mémoire de fin d'études" es lo meyor.

++


----------



## josepbadalona

Le "mémoire " ou le "rapport" (informe) sont le bilan écrit du stage (prácticas) qui peut correspondre à un "projet", c'est à dire un objectif d'études , par exemple en informatique la réalisation d'un programme, ou dans d'autres domaines la réalisation d'un objet du début à la fin.... Ici, nous ne savons pas vraiment en quoi consiste ce "proyecto" et Laramacarena n'emploie pas les termes "informe" ni "prácticas" .... 
Le débat reste ouvert ....


----------



## chics

Le *PCF *(_proyecto de fin de carrera_) est un projet, et biensur il comprend un mémoire et une présentation oral, mais c'est le projet. En français, _projet fin d'études_.

En castellano, el _proyecto _de fin de carrera corresponde a las carrera superiores mientras que en las carreras medias lo que hacen es un _trabajo_ de fin de carrera.


----------



## josepbadalona

chics said:


> Le *PCF *(_proyecto de fin de carrera_) est un projet, et biensur il comprend une mémoire et une présentation oral, mais c'est le projet. En français, _projet fin d'études_.
> 
> En castellano, el _proyecto _de fin de carrera corresponde a las carrera superiores mientras que en las carreras medias lo que hacen es un _trabajo_ de fin de carrera.


 
cuidado Chics = UN mémoire de fin d'études ... no confundas con capacidad para memorizar = LA mémoire


----------



## carsim

Je suis d'accord avec Maveriiick pour "stage de fin d'études" ou de "fin d'années". Parce que le mémoire est ce que tu rends à l'université à la fin du stage.


----------



## spielenschach

J'ai l'impression qu'on est quelques uns à chercher des idées de *de stages de fin d'année*


----------



## spielenschach

d'année ou années


----------



## chics

Bonjour.

Aclaro que un _stage fin d'années /du dernier course_ es diferente que el PFC, aunque en convenios europeos (intercambios erasmus, etc.) se equipare uno con el otro. 

Un _stage_ "francés" son unas prácticas en una empresa, de las que al final se hace una pequeña memoria y una presentación para explicar lo que se ha hecho. En algunas carreras hay algunos en verano, tras uno, algunos o todos los cursos; a veces en Francia el plan de estudios incluye una pequeña estancia en el extranjero para practicar un idioma, trabajar -como botones, apretando tuercas o lo que sea- en una empresa para conocer como funciona, etc. Algunas titulaciones universitarias y másters incluyen, en los últimos meses, unas prácticas en principio relacionadas con lo que se está estudiando. El _stage _es necesario para obtener la titulación y no es posible después.

En Epaña las *prácticas* no son obligatorias en los planes de estudios, aunque a veces se pueden considerar algunas horas como créditos ("asignaturas") de libre elección; pero son habituales mientras se estudia la carrera y después de ella, una vez obtenido el título. Después se pasa al contrato de prácticas, etc. Algunas titulaciones universitarias (las politécnicas, básicamente) y de postgrado tienen proyectos. Los *proyectos de fin de carrera* (PFC) tienen que ser un proyecto completo de ingeniería o arquitectura, completamente nuevo y de manera que sea realizable, a veces es posible de investigación. Es posible que un arquitecto, por ejemplo, esté en un despacho haciendo prácticas, donde seguramente dibujará y tal vez le dejan participar en pequeños cálculos; pero en su proyecto de fin de carrera tiene que diseñar, por ejemplo, un edificio entero con sus instalaciones de agua, eléctrica, etc. las estructuras, planos... La memoria es de unas doscientas páginas más los anejos, en los que se incluyen todos los planos necesarios y tiene que seguir una serie de normas de estilo, nomenclatura, etc. (de hecho tiene que pasar un examen previo sólo de normas). Antes era casi siempre obligatoria, además, una maqueta, ahora no siempre lo es. Después también hay una presentación delante de un tribunal. 
Las prácticas en empresas no son necesarias para obtener la titulación pero el PFC sí.

Las carreras técnicas de tres años tienen al finalizar un *trabajo de fin de carrera* (TFC), que es similar al PFC. Este trabajo es necesario para obtener el título y para poder ejercer.

Algunos cursos de postgrado y másters, en España, incluyen prácticas, también, a veces a elegir con un proyecto, a veces además de él.


----------

